# Personality



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

One of the definitions I came across for personality is "A mask for the spirit." I thought that was deep and it hit home. My belief is that we are all God experiencing a different story through each individual experience. Of course a lot of us can relate to each other because we've, "Been there, done that...got the stinking t-shirt." But, it is each a unique experience. It kind of reminds me of that scene in War Games:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Great definition of personality Jenn.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

a nice way to put it. i have been getting all caught up in trying to be aware of my egoic self and how it is a different one with everyone else's egoic selves. Trying to live through my true being. I really long to just *be* with someone/everyone. Total acceptance, understanding, communication without speech, thought, or actions. Oneness


----------



## Halloween Decor (May 29, 2009)

That was mind-blowing.


----------

